# Long stringy white poop. Is it intestinal parasite?



## Spud (Jul 24, 2010)

Some of my Goldfish have long stringy thin White poop. A lot thinner than regular brownish reddish poop.

So the aquarium store said it was intestinal parasite. I bougght Metro which contains Metronidazole. 

The problem arises in how to get them to injest the fine granular powder. The aquarium guy said get some green peas and soak them in Vodka and mask them up, then sprinkle Metro on it. Leave it until the Vodka evaporates then give it to the fish.

I went to the Metro website to read the instruction on preparing oral ingestion and it seems rather complicated. Our Mission | HIKARI SALES U.S.A. - Quality aquatic diets for tropical & marine fish


I found this below website mentioning that there are anti-parasite foods.



> The parasite hexamita, that can attack internal organs, very often causes white stringy poop. Feed the fish anti-parasite food that contains metrodonidazole.


WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY FISH? | Illness and Treatment

What is you all opinions on anti parasite fish food containing Metrodonidazole? Is it snake oil? so so? works good?


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Before taking measures like that... I would try switching their diet for a few days, see if that helps. If it doesnt, I know a lot of stores sell food that has already been soaked in the medicine. 

Seperate the sick fish from all the rest and feed them the food. 

Ive had the fish lady here tell me all sorts of stuff was wrong with my swordtails... turned out they just wanted a lil more vegtable based diet!!  all problems solved after feeding them Spirilium


----------

